# How I control my IBS.



## ibshelper (Jun 14, 2007)

We hear and read a lot about eating the right foods and more fiber, having 3 meals a day, watching out for certain foods, and cutting your intake of caffeine and alcohol. This seems to help but if you suffer from ibs this does not completely solve the problem, at least for myself. What has improved my quality of life with ibs is a natural product that is commonly used by ibs sufferers for the past 20 years in Germany. It is an enteric-coated capsule that contains peppermint and caraway oil. Peppermint and caraway oils are officially endorsed by the German government's herbal remedies authority , known as the German Kommission E, as an effective, safe treatment for ibs. If you live there, your doctor would prescribe a similiar product as mentioned above. You take it 3 times a day before each meal and that's it. We know there is no cure for ibs and since the product is natural you don't have to worry about long-term use.One reason we don't see or hear any advertisement about this type of product in the U.S. is that peppermint has been known to cause acid-reflux and heartburn which is a widespread problem in this country. Caraway oil has the same type of properties as peppermint too. Although, when the two herbs are conbined together in enteric-coated form and allowed to dissolve in the colon the results are amazing for ibs relief.Their have been several clinical studies done using this fixed combination for ibs with great result. The results have shown an overall effective rate of 95% for patients with ibs. If you go to www.regimint.com this site is a very informative on ibs and it provides clinical studies. The site has a program called the *IBS CHALLENGE *where they will let you even try the product for free. If you have ibs, do yourself a favor and try this product. This will change your quality of life and your mind on natural products.


----------

